# Have you ever built a 'minbar'?



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

A client contacted me and asked if I could build a 'chair with steps' I thought it was going to be one of those chairs with steps that flips and turns into a step stool.

He sent me two pictures and through research, I found that he wants a 'minbar'. Never built one and have no idea what to charge.

Thoughts??


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Seems more throne-like to me; I'm not seeing a mini-bar.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I would say somewhere between 1800 to 2200. Muslim clergy use it to do their preaching.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

My first thought exactly Rick…..

Also my first thought was $2000 so I guess I wasn't far off.


----------



## isar (Oct 13, 2020)

a minbar is basically a pulpit. it was first made the traditional Christian style but that one evolved over time. the original pulpits looked basically like that but without the fourth step and above,
two wooden handles came upward from the bottom so that someone on top could hold them while sitting down


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah it looks like a mini pulpit to me more that a minibar. I don't see a $10 bag of M&ms and $20 wine singles.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

According to the internet.

A minbar (Arabic: منبر‎, also pronounced mimbar and romanized as mimber) is a pulpit in the mosque where the imam (prayer leader) stands to deliver sermons (خطبة, khutbah) or in the Hussainia where the speaker sits and lectures the congregation.

The cost is in the details. What kind of wood, design, how ornate etc.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Custom moldings, upholstery, screens, turnings for 2000$?

I wouldn't touch it for that. My guess with quality material, I would be double that.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Ask LBD (Littleblackduck) he is sure to have plans hidden away somewhere.
Doesn't look like anything MDF couldn't fix

https://www.lumberjocks.com/LittleBlackDuck


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

The question is the same as how much to charge for building a table. With no informatiion regarding materials, details or design, I would say to charge somewhere between $500 and $50,000, depending on those little unspecified details.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

paint or stain grade? what finish? what material? What dimensions?

Maybe if you wanted to do it for $2k you could and enjoy doing it, but depending on a host of details and client expectations you might not make a very good hourly wage doing it.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I wonder if Don ever built this minibar 7 yrs ago?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

At any rate, looks like a fun build.

Put some wheels on it and a 2-stroke down below, awesome.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

> I wonder if Don ever built this minibar 7 yrs ago?
> 
> - Steve


To answer the question, no I never did. I gave him a ballpark figure and he decided it was too much


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I wonder if Don ever built this minibar 7 yrs ago?
> 
> - Steve
> 
> ...


That happens a lot. People still think we work for Home Depot.


----------

